# More than 190 days since applied, PPR not received



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear All,
I have applied for the FSW on 4th January 2018.
RPRF paid on 16th March 2018.
VISA office: NDVO(New Delhi Visa Office).

It's been more than processing time. Got the GCMS notes on 14th June, What I understood from the notes that My employment points are not added to the application.
Email sent to "[email protected]" on 6th July 2018, but still no reply till now.

kindly suggest, what should be done in this case, as file has exceeded the normal processing time, plus no reply from the Visa Office side.


Thanks,
Sahil


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You are dealing with a government bureaucracy. They are inefficient and never do anything in a timely manner (except take their scheduled breaks and holidays).


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Colchar for your reply.....just I am concerned that is there anything to worry about....or they will pass the application(no matter how much time it takes)
Mean to say....this should not happen that they might come one day rejecting the application.
Just wanted to check, this kinds of things happen??


----------



## kabi (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Sahil,

Perhaps the best to do is to reformulate your email to the same address email you already mentionned ([email protected]), and ask exactly as you did in this topic.

I saw another email adress in this website (yours is correct but there is also this one: the difference is in the hyphen)
High Commission of Canada in India, in New Delhi 

[email protected]


Make your email looks like you are just wondering if your previous email has been received, if everything alright , and if there are any documents or forms, or files that need to be sent?

If you are able to get the phone nº of agents of the embassy of canada in new Delhi and communicate with one of them, maybe that would help. Again everything is in the moderation of your message.

Good luck

Kabi


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot Kabi for your prompt response. I have applied through consultant and as per him, we have to wait for 15 days, i.e. 21-July-2018. Then only we could ask.
Will get it done with the assistance of the consultant.
Does anyone has any idea, how much maximum time an application can take to get fully processed and it depends on the visa office also?
I am just wondering, I am waiting for more than 6 months, on the other hand, many of my knowns have already got their VISA stamped in 4 months.


----------



## kabi (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay Sahil,

Then just ask again your consultant to be sure there is nothing missing.



SahilBhanot420 said:


> many of my knowns have already got their VISA stamped in 4 months.


You have to know that the duration of processing file doesn't depend on the duration of "others" files. Every case is a unique case, and the duration of "others" shouldn't be a reference .

We know how it feels but it's just a waste of time to compare with "other" case.

However it would be better to benefit from this long waiting time and prepare better yourself: try to save a little more money, improve your language level, collect more information about your area of work, search for names of people in your future city in Canada....

Here are so many elements to consider !

Good luck


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear Kabi,
My Consultant is claiming that nothing is missed from his end. If anything would have been missed from his end then he might have got the request to submit the missing document(s).
As mentioned above in the initial thread, I have got my GCMS notes on 14th July, in which only my employment points are not approved. 
I have provided all the documents related to my employment(offer letter, Job duties, ITR, Form 16, Salary slips, confirmation on the letter head and signed from HR that I am an employee of the company from _duration till present).

It might happen that they would ask of any other document as a proof of employment at the last moment?

And thanks a lot for your great suggestion regarding my area of work and enhancing my communication skills.

Hope for the best.

Regards,
Sahil


----------

